# standby generator installation cost



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

....

I re-read and at least you qualified it with a location.

I don't have an answer, but can't delete my post...my apologies (my original answer was.....well it's a long story)


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would think for that price you should be able to get a much larger unit installed. But without seeing the job there is no accurate way to give pricing on a site like this. There are too many variables like permit costs, labor rates etc.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Jim Port said:


> *I would think for that price you should be able to get a much larger unit installed.* But without seeing the job there is no accurate way to give pricing on a site like this. There are too many variables like permit costs, labor rates etc.


I had exactly the same thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

My MAIN suggestion would be to NOT get it at HD, and especially NOT use one of their installers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.apelectric.com/Generac-Air-Cooled-Generators-s/366.htm
As you can see even an 8KVW would cost less then $2000.00 that would mean there charging you $6000.00 for labor for one days work. Hmm, seems a little high to me.
Most standalone generators come with everthing needed to install them, so Home Depot is not really "giving you" anything but the shaft on this one.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

WE just finished up a job installing a 20 kW unit for 8 grand.

But the HO provided the platform to mount the unit on, as well as the gas hookup ....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

joecaption said:


> Most standalone generators come wi...iring between the genset and transfer switch.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

newhomenj said:


> hi, i was planning to get a 7kw standby generator . so called Homedepot they send the third party company and they guy quoted me $8000 for eveything, including the permit. he suggested a 7kw for me because that would do the basics what i am looking for like the sumpump+ boiler+furnange (gas)+ a few lights...
> it that a normal cost in Bergen county NJ?
> 
> Anyone who has installed a standby generator any suggestion would be helpful...
> ...


I know things are more expensive, including labor up north, but that equates to about $2000 for the generator and the rest in labor. Could be some wiggle room for materials....$2-300....but unless it's a major project, which it shouldn't be it's way over priced. Make a few calls.:help:

( I installed my own 3 years ago....about $2000 total...electrical, concrete pad. 8KW)


----------



## newhomenj (Dec 10, 2011)

It should not that difficult of a job, I have a unfinished basement so they run the wires easiley ....


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Jan 2, 2012)

The costs will depend on how your home is set up. My house has a main service panel plus two distant subpanels (one two floors above the main), so they would have had to send multiple wires to each of the subpanels if they wanted to install a 10-circuit, 30 amp transfer switch. Instead, I was quoted $1800 to install a 200 amp, whole house manual transfer switch at my main service panel. That price included the cost of an inlet box outside my house to plug in the generator and an external cord to the generator with two plugs.

I opted to get a new service panel put in, which enabled me to use an interlock kit that was designed for it. The interlock kit enables me to connect a generator and ensures that the no power can ever backfeed through the main to the main power grid, and zap a lineman. The cost for the new panel, interlock kit and inlet box also came out at $1800, and in that way, I upgraded from a 30-year-old+ panel to a new one and also got the generator interlock setup at the same time.

I'm in rural Northern New England, where an electrician charges $50 an hour, and no inspection or permit is required. Bergen County labor will be higher.

My parents (Albany, NY area) had an 8000-watt standby generator with an automatic transfer switch installed for about $3000 a few years ago. They have a propane tank (which I don't have), which enabled them to have a standby generator installed. I went with a gas-powered portable generator, because I didn't want to pay to install and then fill up a propane tank that could sit unused for years.

That $8,000 price sounds high, but if you provide more details, some of the experts may be able to give you more info. 

Do you have easy access to propane or natural gas? Will it be complicated for them to tap into it?

How accessible is your wiring? Do you have to get generator power to a single main panel, or to multiple panels? Can they wire in the transfer switch in one place, or do they have reach out to subpanels all over creation to wire in to circuit breakers that serve the appliances you want to reach?

By the way, my interlock kit is manual, and theoretically enables me to turn on any device in the house. However, my generator only provides about 6700 watts (30 amp, 240 v surge), so I can't possibly power my whole house at once. I have to limit which circuit breakers I turn on under generator power, and have to monitor which appliances are operating, which means I have to put masking tape on the microwave and unplug the toaster and stuff like that. You can use a manual system with a whole house transfer switch or interlock kit if you can figure out how to count amps and watts when it is switched on. This kind of installation isn't going to cost you $6,000, and many electricians in your area can do it if they can find the parts, which are sold out at a lot of places because of the string of natural disasters that have hit in the past six months.

Regardless of which type of system you choose, there shoudl be many electricians or generator companies in Bergen County who can install a standby generator in your house.


----------



## newhomenj (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Arnold, thanks for giving me the information, I got an extimate from few different companies for about $7500 - $8000 for a 7kw with 200amp switch installation on natural gas... i checked the interlock switch but the problem in my case is that i am not home sometime for 5-7 days... so portable generator will not work for me..
thanks for the info


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If I was going to have someone install my generator I would first call around and see who would be willing to do it if I purchased it myself.
the installer doesn't need to know your cost of the generator. Just keep it "apples and apples" and call a few electricians / contractors and find out what the going rate is. Tell them what you are providing and let them quote the rest. Be specific in what you want the final outcome to be. I think you should easily be able to save a couple if not a few thousand dollars.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

newhomenj said:


> Hi Arnold, thanks for giving me the information, I got an extimate from few different companies for about $7500 - $8000 for a 7kw with 200amp switch installation on natural gas... i checked the interlock switch but the problem in my case is that i am not home sometime for 5-7 days... so portable generator will not work for me..
> thanks for the info


A whole house switch is NOT for running the basics. Anything and everything that is running at the time of the power going out is going to come back on with the genny. Central air, heat pumps, etc. A 7-8kW is NOT big enough for this.

And $7-8 grand is STILL very high for an 8kW genny.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Jan 2, 2012)

newhomenj said:


> Hi Arnold, thanks for giving me the information, I got an extimate from few different companies for about $7500 - $8000 for a 7kw with 200amp switch installation on natural gas... i checked the interlock switch but the problem in my case is that i am not home sometime for 5-7 days... so portable generator will not work for me..
> thanks for the info


A whole house, 200 amp transfer switch will not take care of your home if you're away, as Speedy Petey said. With a 200 amp transfer switch, you'll need to be there to decide which breakers to turn on and which ones to leave off. You'll have to turn the breakers in your main box on and off manually to use it.

If you need to have the generator come on when you're away from your home, the only way to go is with an automatic transfer switch. The automatic transfer switch will automatically switch the breakers that you need to generator power, and then the generator will come on automatically. 

Some of the electricians here may correct me, but a whole house, 200 amp manual transfer switch doesn't do much more than an interlock kit does, unless you need the neutral shifted, which you probably won't with a standby generator. The only advantage of a 200 amp transfer switch over a 30 amp transfer switch is that you are allowed to choose which circuits you can turn on. Buit that means that you also have to choose which ones to turn on, and you can only run a few choice items with 7000 watts.

Do they have to wire in to multiple panels to install an automatic, 30 amp transfer switch?

Can a 30 amp, automatic transfer switch be installed? 

It still seems like $7000 or $8000 is high for this.


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

hello, I have 5 gensets, ranging from 6500 Onan to 15000 Kubota/Maccalte

I am off grid and use 9000 watts of solar and gensets to back up solar.

If you can, get the largest genset you can afford...this is from experience of 8 years of off grid living...the power company wants 500000.00, thats 500K to bring in power over 8 miles from grid.:furious:

You will enjoy the power even if you do not use it all.:no:

also, explore who can service genset and can you take it to them or what is their service charge to come out. these machines must be run under load from time to time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

genset willy said:


> the power company wants 500000.00, thats 500K to bring in power over 8 miles from grid.


The way I see it YOU chose to build a house 8 miles out in the middle of no where. And unless they are getting the revenue from a whole community why should they pay for the infrastructure?




genset willy said:


> If you can, get the largest genset you can afford...


The reason for this is so that even when the load is relatively light it will still use a HUGE amount of fuel. :thumbsup:



Sorry Willy, I don't think you can use your "off-grid" situation as basis for advice for those of us that live in the real world.


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

excellent observation. actually we are 22 miles from nearest town and 50 miles south of Phoenix.

I would like to review your source of a huge amount of fuel so that I can compare with my diesel gallons per hour.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

genset willy said:


> I would like to review your source of a huge amount of fuel so that I can compare with my diesel gallons per hour.


I don't have a "source". I DO know that the larger the genset the more fuel it uses, regardless of the load.
Maybe you can help me find a "source".

I know that the propane guys told me once that the 20kW unit I was installing at the time would empty the two 200# tanks in 3 days with half load. To me and most normal residential customers, that's HUGE.


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

Fuel choice: Operating cost on natural or LP gas is horrendous. Consumption of those gaseous fuels is quite large. In a cold climate, getting adequate LP gas evaporation is nearly impossible unless the engine is liquid fed. 100LB tanks just don't cut it. Gasoline stability is primarily affected by moisture. A little dry gas and yearly, or better, twice yearly drain & refill prevents most problems.
Read more: http://www.survivalmonkey.com/pages/generator-faq/#ixzz2BpcGvPQA

It is VERY easy to overload a generator. Motor loads in particular, such as water pumps, refrigerators, and air conditioning, consume large amounts of power and will either damage an undersized generator or be damaged themselves if the generator is of insufficient capacity. Fortunately this is easy to avoid. Generators are rated in watts or kilowatts (kW) and it is a fairly simple matter to determine the wattage of appliances to be powered by the generator. Appliances have a serial number plate attached to the rear or bottom with the voltage and amperage necessary to run them. Multiply voltage times amperage to get the wattage necessary, then add 20% for the surge current necessary to get the motors up to speed. A few examples are: Refrigerators, from 100 to 12oo watts, oil or gas furnace 750 to 1000 watts, water pumps from 500 to 2000 watts, and TV/radio 300 watts. As you can see, this adds up quick and anything less than 5kW can run only one appliance at a time. As far as the generator itself goes, bigger is better.:thumbsup:
Read more: http://www.survivalmonkey.com/pages/generator-faq/#ixzz2BpcvPVYc

this is from http://www.survivalmonkey.com/pages/generator-faq/
​
​


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't have a "source". I DO know that the larger the genset the more fuel it uses, regardless of the load.
> Maybe you can help me find a "source".
> 
> I know that the propane guys told me once that the 20kW unit I was installing at the time would empty the two 200# tanks in 3 days with half load. To me and most normal residential customers, that's HUGE.


*Fuel Consumption (Diesel) *
Perkins 9kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load
Perkins 20kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load
Perkins 24kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load 

30, 40, and 50kW Perkins generators are rated differently; all have a specific fuel consumption of 243 g/Hr.

So it would appear that, at least within this range, higher output does not translate into higher fuel consumption. At full load, it looks like 20 gal/day for round-the-clock operation.

Source: *Emergency Power . com*


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

most diesels run at half the speed of gasoline/lp nat. gas gensets. more torque, less rpms needed.

so to make an assumption, without adequate knowledge of machinery in comparison is a HUGE mistake.:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave632 said:


> *Fuel Consumption (Diesel) *
> Perkins 9kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load
> Perkins 20kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load
> Perkins 24kW - .45 Gal/Hr @ 50% load, 0.79 Gal/Hr @ 100% load
> ...


So this is saying a small motor on a small generator will use exactly as much fuel as a larger motor on a larger generator with a much higher output? 
Sorry, this defies logic. :huh:

Saying a 9kW genny, with a load of 4500 watts, will use the same amount of fule as a 20kW genny under a 10,000 watt load...is like saying a 3000# Honda will use the same amount of fuel as a 6000# F250 if they go the same speed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

genset willy said:


> most diesels run at half the speed of gasoline/lp nat. gas gensets. more torque, less rpms needed.
> 
> so to make an assumption, without adequate knowledge of machinery in comparison is a HUGE mistake.:whistling2:


So then comparing a big diesel genset to a nat/LP set (like the OP is asking about) is ALSO a HUGE mistake. 

I'll reiterate. You can't compare your situation to a small standby residential unit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Funny, this chart shows a 20kW unit uses twice the amount of fuel as a 10kW unit. 
HOW is that possible???


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

in reiteration, get the largest you can get; know why you are getting the largest and you will not be sorry. a lot of people shy away from diesels, I know I did and wish I went with diesel from the beginning. I had an LP that took a lot of cash to run. It makes sense to spend the same amount of money for twice the power at half the cost of fuel as a diesel offers and yes they make a 7500 diesel genset, water cooled. can be purchased at Central Maine Diesel, Bangor Maine, no freight. about 5000.00 bucks.


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

now, pull up same info with diesel fuel


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the fact the OP wanted a NG system. I do agree with Willy that diesel would be the way to go if you don't have NG service, especially if you could also use the diesel in one of your vehicles. But then you'd have to remember to get taxed, on-road diesel instead of off-road diesel fuel. :no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

genset willy said:


> now, pull up same info with diesel fuel


No, you can do that for us. 

99% of people just want to make a phone call and get their propane refilled. If you want to be a slave to fuel cans and manually filling generators that's fine. Your average person from NJ or NY probably feels different.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

genset willy said:


> in reiteration, get the largest you can get;


I'll reiterate. Get the appropriately sized generator for your home. More is NOT always better.


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> No, you can do that for us.
> 
> 99% of people just want to make a phone call and get their propane refilled. If you want to be a slave to fuel cans and manually filling generators that's fine. Your average person from NJ or NY probably feels different.


I got 600 gallons of home heating oil (aka untaxed diesel) delivered this week, one phone call, delivered next day and pumped into my storage tank. No harder than calling to get a propane tank filled.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave632 said:


> I got 600 gallons of home heating oil (aka untaxed diesel) delivered this week, one phone call, delivered next day and pumped into my storage tank. No harder than calling to get a propane tank filled.


So that means you have 600gal oil tank sitting somewhere? 
Larger propane tanks can still be put in the ground. And Nat has no tanks.

I am by no means questioning the efficiency of diesel. I am however making the comparison between ease of use, efficiency of delivery, cleanliness, maintenance, aesthetics, etc, or LP/Nat over diesel.......FOR THE AVERAGE HOME-OWNER.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Approximate Diesel Generator Fuel Consumption Chart

How about if I do it?:whistling2:


----------



## Regination (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like to hear about someone having a 600gal diesel tank installed at their house today :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Missouri Bound said:


> Approximate Diesel Generator Fuel Consumption Chart
> 
> How about if I do it?:whistling2:


Thanks. Looks like that site linked previously had a few typos. :whistling2:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Thanks. Looks like that site linked previously had a few typos. :whistling2:


You mean there are typos out there that _aren't_ mine?:laughing:


----------



## ralphfr (Nov 10, 2012)

Dave632 said:


> I got 600 gallons of home heating oil (aka untaxed diesel) delivered this week, one phone call, delivered next day and pumped into my storage tank. No harder than calling to get a propane tank filled.


Just bought a small portable gas unit but would like stand-by power at some point. We have no access to NG and LP sounds like a nogo for storage concerns. I do have HHO for my furnace and hot water needs. Do you know if diesel gensets are acceptable in residential installations? Also there is some concern about what the oil companies add to HHO on a seasonal basis and how that impacts the motor itself.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

ralphfr said:


> We have no access to NG and LP sounds like a nogo for storage concerns.


Why is this on LI? Too close to property lines?


----------



## Regination (Nov 10, 2012)

ralphfr said:


> Just bought a small portable gas unit but would like stand-by power at some point. We have no access to NG and LP sounds like a nogo for storage concerns. I do have HHO for my furnace and hot water needs. Do you know if diesel gensets are acceptable in residential installations? Also there is some concern about what the oil companies add to HHO on a seasonal basis and how that impacts the motor itself.


Ask around and see if it's even possible to store diesel on your property.


----------



## ralphfr (Nov 10, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why is this on LI? Too close to property lines?


I live in a post-war development that for some reason never had NG lines installed. Everytime there is an oil crisis it gets discussed so it is possible but we never get enough signatures for our utility company(LIPA/NATIONAL GRID) to install the infrastructure. You are right though most areas on Long Island have NG and if I lived in one of those areas I would be getting quotes for a NG stand-by system as we speak. We've been affected by 3 major storms in 3 years up here. IMHO a generator is becoming a necessity and if I were building a house today stand-by power would be a must-have on my build list.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Look, lets face facts. Its not going to be cheap to run any generator 24 Hrs a day. If it were, we wouldn't need the POCO.


----------



## ralphfr (Nov 10, 2012)

Regination said:


> Ask around and see if it's even possible to store diesel on your property.


I really don't want to have any additional fuel storage on my property, though if using my existing HHO tank is not an option I would consider an underground storage tank. I would imagine that there may be environmental concerns. I know new diesel engines are burning cleaner all the time but clean enough for densely populated areas I'm not so sure. The houses on our block are pretty close together. I will be looking into the HHO option as soon as things normalize up here. Thank you.


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

"The houses on our block are pretty close together". 

my 3 cyl diesel is relatively quiet if you are wondering about noise; It is built for an rv and it is compact and you really do not realize it is 12kw. I have used it off grid for over 3 years now. It is easy to work on and I have it on a stand. the stand allows me to work on it at eye level.:thumbsup:

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/onan-generators/onan-quiet-diesel.htm


----------



## ralphfr (Nov 10, 2012)

genset willy said:


> "The houses on our block are pretty close together".
> 
> my 3 cyl diesel is relatively quiet if you are wondering about noise; It is built for an rv and it is compact and you really do not realize it is 12kw. I have used it off grid for over 3 years now. It is easy to work on and I have it on a stand. the stand allows me to work on it at eye level.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/onan-generators/onan-quiet-diesel.htm


Noise is a concern but I would be more concerned with emissions. I don't need to run the whole house so I'm sure I could get away 3kw or so. Not sure if stand-by gensets come that small or not but that would fill the bill. Somthing like this: http://www.kipor.com/product/xiangxi.aspx?classid=144679246130839552&id=215


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

:laughing: It's amazing how many of us missed the date on this 11 month old post....:stupid:


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Regination said:


> I'd like to hear about someone having a 600gal diesel tank installed at their house today :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Actually, I have a 2000 gallon tank (in-ground); I only needed to buy 600 gallons.

No NG service where I live. For whatever reason(s), propane isn't all that popular around here (although it is an option). So its HHO, wood, or all-electric.

Highway diesel is taxed (like gasoline) while HHO is not. But they're basically the same stuff, HHO even comes in an ULS formulation these days.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Missouri Bound said:


> :laughing: It's amazing how many of us missed the date on this 11 month old post....:stupid:


Nope, I never noticed that a new member's first post dug up an almost year old thread. :wallbash:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

To our credit, we seem to be responding to the guy who dug up this dead horse. I'm blaming him.:whistling2:


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, this thread is over a year old, but it has brought to surface some good issues that are always asked by DIY'ers making generator decisions.

When it comes to generators, the first question is "How big?" and the standard answer is always.... add up your loads, calc your motors, then add some extra....like 20%.

The size of load will determine the size of your generator backup system, thus the cost to install a properly sized system and that is what this thread is all about.

Advising people to buy as much as they can afford is just like the used car salesman asking "How much can you pay a month?". And it does not matter if its NG, LP, Gas, Diesel or Alcohol.

Why guess when there are electronic systems out there that the average homeowner can use that takes the guess work out of sizing a backup generator.

So my advice to you DIY'ers out there is to install an electricity usage monitor for a few months before entering into a generator purchase decision.

These monitoring systems work by installing Current Transformer(CT) devices that monitor electric use. They are installed in your distribution panels and provide feedback to computer applications in your home. They are not expensive and will save you a bundle by giving you accurate information about your electricity use so that you do not over size a generator.

Once you know your use and peak use, sizing a generator back up is a piece of cake. You do not have to overbuy to be protected and safe. If you are a true DIY'er then you will appreciate the information that gives you the power to make the right purchase decision.

I used the TED system, but there are many other devices large and small that do the same thing. Just Google "energy monitors".

Good luck and save yourself lots of money and know that you have made the right purchase decision based on facts rather than an educated guess.

Dan


----------



## genset willy (Nov 10, 2012)

Our big mistake was getting too small a gen-set to begin with. as we added more heavy use items like pool, 1500 watt minimum, water heater, single element 1500 watt/ 19 gal from Lowe's, hot tub 1500 watt, 4 air conditioners...window models all 120 volt, space heaters 1500 watt and then smaller items like ice machine, wine cooler, freezer...small chest size; 3 big screen tv's...the smaller genset could not sustain many of these in combination esp during our hot summers. the extra capacity of subsequent gensets proved to be amply employed at the time we really needed it, oh, and I forgot the genset has to pump {240 watts] our water from 300 feet down and charge 24 6 volt batts. so you can see we have to allocate appliances running even with a 15KW genset.


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's also recognize that there's a big difference between Willy's POCO substitute and what many of the posters are interested in: something to get by (maybe whole house, maybe just "essentials") until power from the grid is re-established. Do you just want to keep the furnace running and the food from spoiling, or do you want the water temp in the hot tub to be just right?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Dave, you are right. Willy's responses really don't apply to the OP concerns and may actually be a bit confusing. Guess that's the issue with "hands off" help. For personal standby or emergency generators I believe the best advice is to look at your absolute needs first, then size the generator accordingly. My needs brought me to an 8kw standby which cost me a little over $2000 installed.(which I did by myself):thumbsup:


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a company in NJ called Walter Danley electric. I highly recommend them for a Generac install and maintenance. I'm not sure if they can arrange for the gas line, but I will tell you that 8k isVERY high for a 7kw. The unit is less than 2k. I have a 17kw and the unit was less than 4k and total installation was around 2k. 

FYI - on Tuesday night, after sandy hit, walter's wife called to make sure everything was ok with the generator. I doubt HD would do that. Great service is hard to put a price on, so keep that in mind. 

Good luck
Matt


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

As a homeowner in the burbs who got a backup generator for the occassional (or frequent?) power outage I am on the opposite side of Willy. I'd say most folks in my situation get sold way too big a generator. I added up my loads, and connected up 8 circuits to my transfer panel. With that I have to try real hard to max the load on my little 4500 W peak generator. I have gas heat and hot water, no well pump, etc. Those with elec hot water or who want to power their central heat pump or ac will need a (lot!) bigger genny.

And fuel type does matter. For users like me gasoline may be adequate for a short outage. But we have had some longer ones from ice storms and the derecho where it would be hard to go out and get gas since many of the service stations were also out of power. Good idea to convert to take natural gas if you have the service and/or LP if you don't. None of the outages we have here, even the long ones of a week long, have ever taken out the nat gas service. If you are in a flood/surge zone that might not be the case.


----------



## ooofest (Dec 27, 2012)

Guess I'm helping to bump up this older thread (which was recently bumped last month!), though wanted to note different needs do seem to require appropriate power generators.

For my area, a backup Honda inverter does the trick with an APC automatic transfer switch and its six circuits, only two of which are configured as "always on"; the switch balances by turning off the less critical circuits for periods of time when temporary demand in one or more other circuits is required. Thus far, that's rarely happened and our furnace, refrigerator, some lights, occasional TV (when cable isn't out) and even network+computing equipment have been running when we need them.

The only hassle is wheeling the relatively light generator to its spot on the outside wall for plugging in to a weather-resistant socket, and adding gasoline about twice a day. That process is relatively quick, though I it could have been faster if I decided to hookup the outdoor socket near our garage, but that run would have been over 90' from the switch and I was worried about too much voltage drop from the tables I was reading on the subject. This inverter goes a long way on a small tank and is extremely quiet, so I can run this overnight and not bother the nearby neighbors. So, it's great for when we really need an emergency backup.

On the other hand, we're sizing up my father's house in Bergen County, NJ for a "whole house" backup using natural gas, and trying to find prices better than what the original poster mentioned for a permanent generator installation with an automatic start, etc. We've shopped online for Kohler generators mostly, and are looking for local contractors who either sell and install models of our interest and power range, or who would be willing to primarily charge for just the install and miscellaneous parts - we already have a NG connection outside the house, which is hopefully a good spot to thread off for a generator hookup. But, we're not looking for something in a huge power-range that can emulate the power company, just a little more than enough to power his essentials and a list of nice-to-haves, assuming he'll manage to keep the rest turned off during a major outage.

- ooofest


----------

